# best subs to use with the yamaha ysp 207



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what would be the very best sub to use with the yamaha ysp 207 soundbar to give it the very low impact for action films thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

bump bump bump


----------

